# 2013 Online fishing competition - PLEASE READ



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

*ENTERING THE MONTHLY COMP:*-You need to be a FULL member (greater than 3 months membership AND greater than 50 posts). 
-Fair Play rules apply - any activity that deemed to be unsportsmanlike can and will result in you becoming ineligible to enter the Comp. 
-An angler cannot enter the same species of fish more than three times in the Comp year.
-Only one entry per angler per month - but this entry can be upgraded through the competition period.
-Please include the following information with your entry:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In: 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

*COMPETITION PERIOD:*The monthly competition will generally run from the first Saturday to the second Sunday of each month. An exception is the January monthly comp which will include three weekends. Public holidays may be used to extend the competition period if they fall on convenient days.

*SCORING:*We'll be using the same benchmark scoring system as last year - this is a way of making the competition fair and equitable, and evens the playing field for our offshore, estuary and freshwater entrants. 
# A benchmark length has been set for each eligible species. The number of points awarded will be calculated by the formula (length of entered fish / benchmark length) * 100.
# For some species, the benchmark length will vary between states. This is the case to even up the scoring where the size varies markedly across states. These lengths have been determined by looking at ALL fish entered in the fishing comps over the last few years.

*NOTE: This year the top 10 monthly scores for each anger will count towards their final tally for the year*

*ELIGIBLE SPECIES:*Species eligible in 2013 will be those species listed in either the 2013 benchmarks (attached), or the ANSA Species List (also attached). If your fish is not listed in either of these tables I'll do my best to come up with a fair benchmark, and add it to the list - also let me know if you'd like to see a species in the benchmark list which is not there. No crabs or crustaceans are eligible. Fish must be caught using hook and line.

If you don't catch any fish, Tale of Woe entries will attract 40 points. Please note - to be awarded Tale Of Woe points, you actually need to go kayak fishing. Entries along the lines of "the weather was crap and I couldn't get out" won't be accepted.

*MEASURING YOUR ENTRY:*Fish must be measured against a brag mat, ruler or other measurement device, and be substantiated by a photo. Measurement will be 'total length' - from the tip of the head to the tip of the tail, with the fish in a natural position. Exceptions are Squid (calamari) - where hood length will be the official measure, and sharks, which will need to be measured to the LOWER tip of the tail.
In exceptional circumstances, fish may be accepted if no accurate (eg ruler, bragmat) measurement can be provided, but measurement can be provided by other means (eg fish held between two points on kayak which are later photographed with a measuring device). Please contact Squidder via PM if you wish to enter a fish this way.

*PRIZES:*The top three overall will get a prize at the end of the comp. Additionally, one random prize will be drawn each month from all entries received. All prizes for the 2013 comp will be supplied by AKFF.

Yes, there are a few rules. But please don't be discouraged from entering. All you need to do to enter the monthly comp is:
*-Go fishing on your kayak
-Catch fish 
-Photograph fish on measuring device
-Submit entry*
And we'll do the rest.

Good luck everyone 

*DATES FOR THE 2013 monthly comp are:

Jan 5th-20th
Feb 2nd-10th
Mar 2nd-10th
Apr 6th-14th
May 4th-12th
Jun 1st-9th
Jul 6th-14th
Aug 3rd-11th
Sep 7th-15th
Oct 5th-13th
Nov 2nd-10th
Dec 7th-15th*


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Guys, I have made some changes/additions to the benchmark table attached to the above post. These are:

Amberjack 60cm (all states)
Spotty, shark, school mackerel 80cm (all states)
Spanish mackerel 100cm (all states)
Cobia 95cm (all states)
Wahoo 95cm (all states)
Brown trout 48cm (all states)
Rainbow trout 44cm (all states)

Any problems with these numbers please let me know here or by PM.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Just wondering why the periods where you can enter a fish are so restricted?

Cheers, brolans


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The idea is to encourage people to get out there and fish - especially for the guys who decide to make an effort to finish up there on the leaderboard at the end of the year It's a challenge, and something of a badge of honour for the keen blokes to get out there come fair weather or foul to secure their entry during the 9 day window each month. We've run the online comp this way for a few years. If there is a lot of interest in changing things of course we'll take a look at it, but it's worked pretty well this way.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up squidder, it all makes sense to me now =)

Cheers, Brolans


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Dang, I just got my PB snapper between comps


----------

